# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2015)



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

*Época 2015*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.*

Nomes*
Ana
Bill
Claudette
Danny
Erika
Fred
Grace
Henri
Ida
Joaquin
Kate
Larry
Mindy
Nicholas
Odette
Peter
Rose
Sam
Teresa
Victor
Wanda
*
Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots


*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance


*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 17:40)

> The 2015 Atlantic hurricane season may be one of the least active in decades, according to an initial forecast issued Thursday by Colorado State University.
> 
> The early outlook released April 9 calls for seven named storms, including three hurricanes, one of which is predicted to attain major hurricane status (Category 3 or stronger on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale).
> 
> ...



http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/hurricane-season-outlook-atlantic-2015-el-nino






Tem algumas semelhanças com 1997. Não só houve uma 'Érika' como o total das tempestades cifrou-se em 8. Houve 3 furacões e 1 deles atingiu cat. 3 ou mais:






Não é de excluir uma temporada semelhante. A anomalia das águas assim o indica:






Poucas (ou mesmo nenhuma) tempestade proveniente de África. Elas desenvolver-se-iam no Golfo do México ou nas imediações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 19:56)

GFS, CMC e ECMWF mostravam o possível desenvolvimento do primeiro ciclone da temporada do Atlântico de 2015 por volta de 06 de maio, porém os modelos já começaram a abandonar a ideia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 20:09)

Os modelos mostram o possível desenvolvimento do ciclone na próxima semana ocorrendo na costa do sudeste dos EUA, havia esquecido de dizer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2015 às 20:07)

Todos os modelos (GFS, CMC, ECMWF, UKMET, NAVGEM) agora mostram a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone, provavelmente subtropical na costa do sudeste dos EUA.
Os modelos também estão atrasando um pouco a formação desse ciclone, antes era previsto para se formar na quarta, agora já mostram entre quinta e sexta.
Os modelos europeu e canadense, mostram a possibilidade do ciclone ameaçar as Carolinas.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Mai 2015 às 02:11)

A previsão do NHC aponta para 30% de probabilidade de formação de um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.



> For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:
> 
> 1. A non-tropical area of low pressure is expected to form north of
> the Bahamas later this week. This system could gradually acquire
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2015 às 19:30)

Modelos mantém a formação de um ciclone na costa do sudeste dos EUA dentro das próximas 72 horas. 
O sistema pode ganhar o status de INVEST 90L ainda hoje, pois um voo de reconhecimento já está previsto para ocorrer amanhã.
Carolina do Norte e Sul devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema, pois o ciclone poderia impactar ambos os estados, provocando principalmente acumulados de chuva significativos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2015 às 19:32)

> SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 1000 AM EDT TUE MAY 5 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

Atualização:






For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:

1. Disorganized showers and thunderstorms extending from the east coast
of Florida across the Bahamas and the adjacent Atlantic waters are
associated with an upper-level trough and a weak surface low located
north of the northwestern Bahamas.  Conditions are expected to
become gradually more favorable for development over the next day or
so while this system moves slowly northward and then northwestward.
A subtropical or tropical cyclone could form by tomorrow or Friday,
and interests along the southeast coast of the United States should
monitor the progress of this system through the weekend.  Regardless
of development, heavy rain is possible over portions of the coastal
southeastern United States beginning tomorrow.  The next Special
Tropical Weather Outlook will be issued on this system by 8 PM EDT
today.  For additional information, see products from your local
National Weather Service forecast office and High Seas Forecasts
issued by the National Weather Service.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...60 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...60 percent

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2


----------



## Afgdr (8 Mai 2015 às 03:21)

O NHC já faz referência à Tempestade Subtropical Ana.







*Aspeto da Tempestade Subtropical Ana (ex-Invest 90L) às 01h45 UTC
*






*Às 02h04 UTC
*


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 03:27)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/atlantic-hurricane-season-one/46824625


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 19:07)

Orion disse:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/atlantic-hurricane-season-one/46824625



Ainda não está confirmado pelo NHC.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2015 às 19:57)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não está confirmado pelo NHC.



Não é para o ser. É a previsão dos meteorologistas do Accuweather. O NHC depois é que pode (dis)concordar.


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 20:46)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/storie...tic-hurricane-season-is-likely-this-year.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 07:50)

Modelos, principalmente o GFS, mostram a possibilidade de uma baixa se formar entre o canal de Yucatán e o Mar do Caribe no meio da próxima semana e seguir em direção ao sul da Flórida, onde causaria bons acumulados de chuva.
Seguimos acompanhando.

GFS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

Modelos chegaram a indicar nestas primeiras duas semanas de Junho, a possibilidade de algum desenvolvimento no Atlântico por duas vezes, mas nenhuma acabou se confirmando.

Os modelos estão mostrando novamente o possível desenvolvimento de uma depressão ou tempestade tropical nesta próxima semana no Golfo do México. 
Texas deve observar o desenvolvimento desse possível ciclone.
 Veremos se os modelos vão acertar desta vez.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2015 às 20:06)

No Atlântico as chances de um ciclone se formar no começo dessa semana, segue aumentando.
Caso se forme o nome será Bill e deve trazer muita chuva para o Texas.
Voo de reconhecimento deve ocorrer na segunda.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 03:42)

O radar mexicano de Sebancuy não apanha muita coisa:






O radar meteorológico de Belize, que neste momento apanha toda a estrutura, está _offline_. A sua consulta pode ser feita aqui:

http://www.hydromet.gov.bz/


----------



## lserpa (15 Jun 2015 às 00:18)

já há um bom desenvolvimento desde à bocado, embora ainda não há vento acima de "gale" e a massa nebulosa ainda não se fechou sobre si. Probabilidade em 48 horas aumenta para 70%. 
 Esta tempestade teve  por base inicialmente a pura força do El Niño...  Este ano o El Niño promete fazer das suas..
Entretanto nova saída...


----------



## lserpa (15 Jun 2015 às 00:31)

Recapitulando, esta nova saída e após ser sobrevoada por e observada por um dos aviões, hurricane hunters, pode-se concluir que já está mais organizado e com áreas onde o vento já sopra com velocidade de tempestade tropical. 
Quase que apostar que este sistema amanhã será já uma tempestade tropical, pois neste caso as condições serão ainda mais favoráveis. P.s. Just my opinion


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jun 2015 às 19:51)

91L deve se tornar tempestade tropical Bill hoje.
Dois voos de reconhecimento foram realizados, sendo um ontem e outro hoje, porém o centro ainda não está bem definido para uma atualização.
Um novo voo de reconhecimento deve ocorrer hoje à noite.
Texas e Oklahoma, podem registrar acumulados de chuva significativos e novamente grandes inundações.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

cá está a recém formada tempestade tropical Bill.








Os seus efeitos já se fazem sentir no estado do Texas.
tem ventos máximos sustentados de 45 nós.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 13:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

Bill faz landfall na ilha de Matagorda, TX como tempestade tropical.
A última vez que um ciclone fez landfall no Texas, foi em 2008 (Ike).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para parte do Texas.
Já houve registro de trombas d'água.






Matagorda, TX - Inundações

Surfside Beach, TX - Storm Surge


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 20:22)




----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 20:26)

Hoje:


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 22:13)




----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

http://www.weather.com/safety/hurri...nel_Weather_JKo_Video_No_4_20150616_twcplayer


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2015 às 01:09)

Está um bom acumulado em algumas zonas! Não me impressiona se continuarem a chegar imagens de cheias rápidas, ou quem sabe de algum tornado.


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 10:51)

Alguma possibilidade dos Açores serem visitados este ano por alguma tempestade tropical, principalmente o grupo Oriental?


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2015 às 10:57)

Micaelense95 disse:


> Alguma possibilidade dos Açores serem visitados este ano por alguma tempestade tropical, principalmente o grupo Oriental?


Possibilidade haverá sempre, é tudo uma questão de probabilidade.
Essa probabilidade é sempre maior de Ocidente para Oriente, o que não quer dizer que haja alguma excepção.


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 12:00)

lserpa disse:


> Possibilidade haverá sempre, é tudo uma questão de probabilidade.
> Essa probabilidade é sempre maior de Ocidente para Oriente, o que não quer dizer que haja alguma excepção.



Essas probabilidades são sempre muito incertas e imprevisíveis.... nos ultimos anos mais recentes rasaram as ilhas quase todas para passarem mais ao lado de Santa Maria... 
Eles alimentam se sobretudo das águas quentes, e se as águas forem mais quentes a ocidente ou a oriente eles ainda podem alcançar algumas ilhas com força de furacão.
Vi o mapa previsto para este ano sobre o possível trajecto que eles podem tomar, e tudo leva a crer que o arquipélago pode ser visitado este ano. Resta esperar para ver. 

As águas é que têm ficado mais quentes a ocidente nos ultimos anos (Flores e Corvo). E já agora o mesmo em relação á temperatura do ar que também tem estado mais alta naquelas duas ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2015 às 12:14)

Micaelense95 disse:


> As águas é que têm ficado mais quentes a ocidente nos ultimos anos (Flores e Corvo). E já agora o mesmo em relação á temperatura do ar que também tem estado mais alta naquelas duas ilhas.


 daí, a probabilidade ser maior lá, como tinha referido, tudo dependerá da oscilação da corrente do golfo(sst mais favorável) e do AA, estes dois fatores, para além de muitos outros são fundamentais. Se tivermos em conta as anomalias positivas do AA este inverno, e caso se repitam este verão, dificilmente seremos visitados por um sistema tropical... E claro, este ano é de El Niño... Influenciará de certeza o atlântico...


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

lserpa disse:


> daí, a probabilidade ser maior lá, como tinha referido, tudo dependerá da oscilação da corrente do golfo(sst mais favorável) e do AA, estes dois fatores, para além de muitos outros são fundamentais. Se tivermos em conta as anomalias positivas do AA este inverno, e caso se repitam este verão, dificilmente seremos visitados por um sistema tropical... E claro, este ano é de El Niño... Influenciará de certeza o atlântico...



Obrigado. 
Aposto mais no comportamento do anticiclone já que os últimos episódios demonstraram que as SST não conseguiram atrair os furacões àquele grupo, mas sim aos restantes. 
O anticiclone é quem manda nos Açores, logo, mesmo se as SST forem favoráveis à aproximação de algum sistema tropical, se ele decidir que aqui não entra nada, não entra mesmo nada.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2015 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2015 às 19:19)

Depressão tropical Bill, 15:58 UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2015 às 06:33)

Como já foi postado, Bill causou grandes inundações no TX e OK.
Em alguns locais o acumulado superou os 300 mm. 
Chuvas fortes também foram registradas nos estados da Louisiana, Arkansas, Missouri e Illinois, sendo que em alguns locais o acumulado superou os 100 mm. 
Bill ainda deve provocar fortes chuvas em alguns estados do Meio-oeste e Leste dos EUA até pelo menos domingo.
O ciclone provocou duas mortes em Honduras e Guatemala e uma morte no México e EUA.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Jul 2015 às 18:18)

Foi atualizada ontem a previsão sazonal da temporada de furacões no Atlântico por investigadores da Universidade de Colorado.



> Researchers at Colorado State University updated their seasonal hurricane outlook Wednesday.
> 
> They are still calling for a total of eight named storms this season, with three of those becoming hurricanes and one becoming a major hurricane.
> 
> ...





http://www.wtvy.com/news/headlines/...2015-Atlantic-Hurricane-Season-311402901.html


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

Recém formada !!


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2015 às 20:29)

Calaudette não será uma ameaça aos USA e apenas passará no extremo leste do Canadá, mas não deverá ser grande ameaça. 
Considerada tempestade tropical, os seu ventos sustentados não deverão ultrapassar em muito os 85km/h. O seu tempo de vida, também não deverá ser muito longo, a partir de terça feira á noite já deverá ter perdido a categoria de tempestade tropical.

No entanto, vindas da costa de África, continuam a entrar boas ondas tropicais, mas não tem havido grande desenvolvimento no sentido de evoluírem em tempestades. 
Também tem havido bastante convecção na área correspondente à corrente do golfo do México e também a uma área depressiva em altitude ao sul dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2015 às 20:38)

Para completar o Post anterior, segue a imagem de satélite que corresponde ao Atlântico Nordeste onde se pode ver claramente toda a atividade convectiva acima referidas.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 00:10)

Segue as últimas da tempestade claudette. 
Causo alguém precise de tradução é só avisar. Mas creio que não será necessário  esta já está a passar à história


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 00:15)

Já agora deixo o prognóstico de superfície do NOAA das 12UTC


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2015 às 21:02)




----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2015 às 21:08)

Na costa este dos EUA:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2015 às 19:13)

Flórida e Costa Leste dos EUA devem observar o sistema que está atualmente no Golfo, que tem boas chances na minha opinião de ser Danny até quarta.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 17:38)

Fica para recordação, esta visão que vai ser pouco comum este ano:






Da maneira que a coisa está correndo, vai deixar de ser preciso ir à NOAA para ver as tormentas:






Porque vai-se poder ver na Eumetsat com diferença de 15 minutos:


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Só se for mesmo para os sumários do NOAA


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

A convecção é muito desorganizada:


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 17:42)

Orion disse:


> Fica para recordação, esta visão que vai ser pouco comum este ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fica muito melhor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2015 às 06:41)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Flórida e Costa Leste dos EUA devem observar o sistema que está atualmente no Golfo, que tem boas chances na minha opinião de ser Danny até quarta.
> http://i.imgur.com/qbrQ2gV.jpg


 Confiei demais no modelo europeu, que em algumas rodadas mostrou até mesmo um furacão e errei feio a previsão.
A área segue sendo acompanhada e tem no máximo mais umas 24 horas para tentar se desenvolver, pois o cisalhamento que já é alto, deve aumentar um pouco mais e até sexta a área deve se fundir com um sistema frontal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2015 às 08:53)

As previsões começam a animar no Atlântico.
É verdade que as temperaturas da água não ajuda a uma evolução significativa, mas nunca há que esquecer que, na meteorologia, tudo muda muito depressa


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/storie...f-below-normal-atlantic-hurricane-season.html


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

Bem, se estivéssemos num ano normal, estas seriam umas óptimas candidatas a invest... E chegou finalmente as monções ... O problema agora é mantê-las... Até agora tudo o que entrou no Atlântico, foi-se...


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 00:42)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, se estivéssemos num ano normal, estas seriam umas óptimas candidatas a invest... E chegou finalmente as monções
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 isto com água tépida não vai lá... Vai ser difícil o que sai das costas de África ganhar força até chegar às Caraíbas.
Ainda nada em Agosto. Penso que as zonas com potencial gerador se mantém as que deram origem a Ana e Bill, mas não a de Claudette:


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 00:52)

StormRic disse:


> isto com água tépida não vai lá... Vai ser difícil o que sai das costas de África ganhar força até chegar às Caraíbas.
> Ainda nada em Agosto. Penso que as zonas com potencial gerador se mantém as que deram origem a Ana e Bill, mas não a de Claudette:


Sim, a área onde a Claudette se formou, já não tem grande potencial no que diz respeito às SST...




Este mês parece que vai ser fracalhote... Que venha setembro...


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

Afinal, afinal, temos uma invest!!


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

Invest 96L está a ficar bem organizado e possivelmente será feito um upgrade para depressão Tropical a meio desta semana.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal, afinal, temos uma invest!!



E reforça-se a probabilidade de formação:


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

lserpa disse:


> nvest 96L está a ficar bem organizado e possivelmente será feito um upgrade para depressão Tropical a meio desta semana.



Mantenho a minha reserva para a evolução desta área, repare-se que pela trajectória projectada ela vai atravessar águas de temperaturas menos propícias, embora com um caminho limpo de outras perturbações que pudessem utilizar o potencial térmico.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 00:39)

Situação a manter-se idêntica:








> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 02:54)

Previsões para o seu possível trajecto?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2015 às 02:56)




----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 14:44)

O NOAA insiste, mas o GFS não está muito para aí virado... não dá um grande desenvolvimento... veremos as próximas saídas.






> ''ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...








GFS:


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

Parece-me que apesar da organização visível nos níveis baixos lhe falta mais convecção.
Está a ocorrer uma alteração interessante nas SST, na última semana aumentou a anomalia positiva na área, talvez isso tenha criado um incentivo para um aumento de actividade das _tropical wave_. Mas a Invest 96L está a deixar essa área nesta altura:






a diferença para a semana anterior é muito significativa:






A posição e expansão do anticiclone forçam uma trajectória bastante a sul:


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/invest-96-l-atlantic


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

O que me intriga é aquela bolsa fria a norte dos Açores.
Se ela se estender até ao arquipélago, estamos lixados porque agora é que as altas pressões nem tão cedo irão sair daqui.
Palpites?


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

Ober disse:


> O que me intriga é aquela bolsa fria a norte dos Açores.
> Se ela se estender até ao arquipélago, estamos lixados porque agora é que as altas pressões nem tão cedo irão sair daqui.



Nem sempre é o caso. Na costa oeste da América do Norte há brutais anomalias e o anticiclone não sai do mesmo local. A Califórnia está em seca há 4 anos. Mas como é ano de El Niño, estão à espera de um inverno muito chuvoso.
















É caso de esperar e não desesperar. Fim do _off-topic_.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 14:26)

bem, o NHC aponta para a possível formação de uma depressão tropical ainda hoje do INVEST96L, caso esta fique apenas um pouco mais organizada.


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...



Também ao lado da Bermuda, embora não apareça referenciada na imagem de satelite, há uma possibilidade de organização de um invest


> 2. A non-tropical area of low pressure is expected to form within a
> couple of hundred miles of Bermuda over the western Atlantic Ocean
> in a few days. Environmental conditions could support some
> tropical or subtropical development of the system by the weekend
> ...











O Gfs aponta para que este sistema não dure mais que Sexta feira, e dificilmente será superior a tempestade tropical...


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 14:31)

Já agora deixo algumas imagens de satélite:
Visual + Convecção:


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 15:49)

Orion disse:


> Na costa oeste da América do Norte há brutais anomalias e o anticiclone não sai do mesmo local.



O anticiclone, perante uma tão vasta área em anomalia positiva, tem de estar nalgum sítio. Por acaso neste exemplo até se centra sobre uma anomalia negativa rodeada de positivas, fora da carta de anomalias apresentada, no paralelo 45º N. As anomalias não condicionam obviamente a posição permanente, apenas potenciam estatisticamente a localização preferencial, ou então a sinóptica era constante o que não fazia sentido.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Ago 2015 às 15:53)

O NHC do NOAA já tem uma mensagem de última hora que irá iniciar o prognóstico para a TD 4. Interessante é saber que, apesar da situação não é muito propícia para o desenvolvimento de tempestades tropicais, a evolução de médio a longo prazo parece trazer bastante movimento para o Atlântico.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 16:00)

lserpa disse:


> Já agora deixo algumas imagens de satélite



Está com uma boa configuração antes mesmo de ascender a depressão tropical. Situa-se na margem da área de temperaturas superficiais oceânicas acima de 28ºC, mas abrange também zonas abaixo dos 27ºC. Se vier mais para norte sofre o abaixamento destas temperaturas; mais para sul é uma latitude demasiado baixa para uma estrutura ciclónica (<10º N). Digamos que está na estreita zona de equilíbrio onde pode chegar a tempestade tropical.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 16:06)

Aí está a Depressão Tropical 04:






com previsão de chegar a furacão!



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 181448
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...



O movimento é bastante lento, talvez só daqui a uma semana afecte as ilhas orientais.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 16:14)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está a Depressão Tropical 04:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CAT1 !!! Ou o Gfs anda a falhar como as notas de 500€, ou então o pessoal do NHC está desesperado por acção lolololol 
let the show begin


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 16:34)

lserpa disse:


> CAT1 !!! Ou o Gfs anda a falhar como as notas de 500€, ou então o pessoal do NHC está desesperado por acção lolololol
> let the show begin



Pessoalmente estou descrente nesta evolução até CAT2. Razão: baixas SST e intrusões de ar seco do Sahara trazidas na circulação do vasto anticiclone.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está a Depressão Tropical 04:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@StormRic é muito interessante ver a alteração nos prognósticos, pois há pouco tempo não se previa o desenvolvimento de tempestades tropicais, quanto mais de furações e hoje já surge a possibilidade do primeiro furação de 2015... Se formos para a "bola de cristal" o GFS prevê para 300 horas uma tempestade tropical bem próxima dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> Pessoalmente estou descrente nesta evolução até CAT2. Razão: baixas SST e intrusões de ar seco do Sahara trazidas na circulação do vasto anticiclone.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! piraram de vez!!! ou estão a ter por base alguma actualização que ainda não tivemos acesso! Só pode!!


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 16:45)

lserpa disse:


> O NOAA insiste, mas o GFS não está muito para aí virado... não dá um grande desenvolvimento... veremos as próximas saídas.





lserpa disse:


> o NHC aponta para a possível formação de uma depressão tropical ainda hoje do INVEST96L



off-topic: estas imagens estão em ligação directa com a página do NHC, portanto vão sendo actualizadas e perdem o contexto da mensagem em que se inserem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

TD4 se fortalece para tempestade tropical Danny.
*AL, 04, 2015081818, , BEST, 0, 108N, 370W, 35, 1008, TS*

_____________________________
Edit Moderação: (tópico dedicado)
*http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-danny-atlantico-2015-al04.8375/unread*
[/B]


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Boas, 
A área de circulação ciclónica  a leste das Bermudas, poderá evoluir, embora que marginalmente, num sistema não tropical.
Eis a informação do NHC:


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:05)

Relativamente ao Invest 97L






1km de resolução:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 01:25)

Resumos da atividade tropical:

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/tropical-cyclones/201505

Como curiosidade:



> The figures below show the points of tropical cyclone genesis by 10-day periods during the hurricane season. These figures depict named storms only; no subtropical storms or unnamed storms. The source years include 1851-2009 for the Atlantic and 1949-2009 for the Eastern Pacific from the HURDAT database.



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/climo/

Sendo os mais relevantes (Açores e Madeira):


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 20:01)

Situação presente no Atlântico...


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 20:35)

O ECM prevê mais um furacão/TT para o final do mês:


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 11:44)

Situação no Atlântico.




A tempestade tropical Danny deverá se tornar uma depressão dentro de 36 a 48 horas.
Logo atrás segue mais uma tropical Wave já com alguma organização notória, probabilidade de formação em 5 dias 70%. 
Entretanto, a  zona depressionária, a leste das Bermudas, irá contribuir, não para uma tempestade tropical, mas fundir-se ao rio atmosférico que atravessará a região dos Açores lá para o meio da semana, (o que já fazia falta).
Por fim, sairá durante o dia de hoje, mais uma tropical Wave da costa Leste de África, a qual poderá afetar diretamente o tempo em Cabo Verde nos próximos dias, digamos que também já fazia muita falta!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2015 às 05:22)

NHC reduziu para 0% as chances do agora ex-invest 97L se desenvolver.
INVEST 98L está se deslocando de forma bem rápida e se tornando melhor organizado, podendo se tornar uma depressão na minha opinião nesta segunda.
Com exceção do GFS, todos os demais modelos que olhei, UKMET, ECMWF, CMC e o melhor modelo do ano HWRF indicam esse sistema se fortalecendo para um furacão. 
A intensificação está prevista para ocorrer quando o sistema estiver ao norte de Porto Rico e da Ilha de São Domingos. 

98L





HWRF mostra 98L se tornando um furacão daqui cerca de 5 dias.





Outra área está saindo da África neste momento, porém os modelos já não estão tão otimistas com o desenvolvimento como nas rodadas anteriores.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

Quase a formar-se o quinto ciclone tropical do Atlântico:








> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## AzoreanShark (30 Ago 2015 às 03:19)

AL99 está perto de ser uma tempestade tropical... E vendo modelos (Não percebo grande coisa disto), alguns dão a hipótese de chegar aos Açores, pelo menos para já...

http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/...2015/track_gfs/aal99_2015082918_track_gfs.png


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 03:24)

Previsões tropicais a 190 horas, especialmente de "perturbações" do GFS (o mesmo modelo mas com dados diferentes por cada chamada "perturbação"), valem quase 0, senão mesmo 0, mas é de manter olho nela


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 20:51)




----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Será mesmo uma surpresa que tenha ocorrido um raro furacão sobre Cabo Verde?

Anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas das duas últimas semanas:












O El Niño pode suprimir em grande parte a actividade na região ocidental do Atlântico tropical, mas essa influência talvez não chegue ao extremo oriental, e com a ajuda destas temperaturas da água não sei até que ponto se pode esperar a continuação da actividade robusta na zona oriental, com os sistemas a decaírem assim que se aproximam da zona ocidental.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2015 às 01:28)

Se não em engano as últimas 3 ondas tropicais saídas de África acabaram por formar todas ou quase todas ciclones tropicais, muita eficácia. É de esperar que continue pelo menos enquanto continua aberta a "janela" dos "furacões de Cabo Verde" que é uma espécie de "subtemporada" dentro da temporada do Atlântico.

A ZCIT agora já começa a descer de latitude e a partir de certa altura, mais ou menos final de Setembro, início de Outubro, as perturbações já não se conseguem "desprender" do equador nesta zona . O pico climatológico desta região como "maternidade" de ciclones é precisamente agora, mais ou menos entre meados de Agosto e meados de Setembro, pelo que é bastante provável vermos mais alguma coisa a formar-se por aqui nas próximas 2/3 semanas dadas as condições favoráveis nesta parte do Atlântico.

Aqui podem encontrar umas imagens para perceber melhor o que refiro: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/climo/

O Atlântico ocidental como já foi referido está hostil por causa do shear, típico de anos de El Nino, mas isso também não quer dizer que a certa altura as condições não se reúnam e apareça algum "monstro".


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 13:45)

Um cenário mais realista. Uma depressão tropical com caminho aberto para os Açores:











Com origem na costa leste dos EUA:


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 21:14)

Orion disse:


> Uma depressão tropical com caminho aberto para os Açores



Ou nunca apareceu ou já desapareceu do GFS. Onde e quando esta do ECM se formaria? Muito ao largo da costa leste dos EUA? Tem lá boas águas quentes.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Ou nunca apareceu ou já desapareceu do GFS. Onde e quando esta do ECM se formaria? Muito ao largo da costa leste dos EUA? Tem lá boas águas quentes.



Acompanha aqui:

http://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/c...e-wind-speed-850-hpa-and-geopotential-500-hpa

Se não aparecer os ícones, clica em _forecasts_ (em cima)  _charts_  _medium range_  _high resolution forecast_


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2015 às 15:29)

Invest 91L pode ser a possível Grace...











A atividade do leste do Atlântico continua...


----------



## rbsmr (5 Set 2015 às 21:20)

http://www.oceanpress.info/cms/Pt/e...6-previsao-de-nova-tempestade-para-cabo-verde


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2015 às 23:28)

DT8 se formou ontem e pode se tornar tempestade tropical Henri nas próximas 12 horas.
Terra Nova, Canadá e Europa devem acompanhar esse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2015 às 23:53)

Modelo europeu está mostrando já faz alguns dias o desenvolvimento de um ciclone no Golfo no final da próxima semana. 
NAVGEM e CMC começaram a indicar também a possibilidade de algum desenvolvimento no Golfo, mas nada muito significativo como é mostrado pelo ECMWF.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2015 às 23:00)

Tempestade tropical Henri já rola... Embora que fracamente organizada. A própria rotação ciclónica não é perfeita e o lado este é onde se encontram os ventos com força de tempestade tropical.
Até ver, não será ameaça a terra.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2015 às 01:00)

A perturbação de que tanto se fala nos "modelos incomuns e saídas de sonho" aqui no fórum, já está na área... É a com mais probabilidade de se formar neste momento... [70% em 5 dias.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2015 às 01:10)

Orion disse:


> Interessante de facto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol é em 5 dias... A app do NOAA tem opção de 5 dias


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 01:13)

lserpa disse:


> Lol é em 5 dias... A app do NOAA tem opção de 5 dias



Sim, vi o meu erro (e apaguei). Já estivemos nesta situação, de furacões e TT's. Só quando a previsão for inferior a 192 horas vale a pena dar (mais) atenção.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2015 às 20:48)

O GFS tem modelado TT's e derivados mas depois desaparecem. O cenário mudou. O ECM é agora o modelo em foco:












Aquele núcleo depressionário a nordeste (850 hPa) será provavelmente fulcral na determinação da rota.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2015 às 00:51)

Formou-se mais uma depressão tropical no Atlântico, mas o NHC não lhe augura uma vida muito longa, nem prevê grandes desenvolvimentos deste sistema:





Para já não está prevista a sua evolução para tempestade tropical.

Mais informações   NHC


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2015 às 04:38)

A Depressão Tropical 9 continua a sua travessia do Atlântico sem previsões de grandes desenvolvimentos devido ao ambiente desfavorável em que se encontra.

Mais a Sudeste formou-se a Tempestade Tropical IDA. O NHC prevê alguma intensificação deste sistema que se encontra em deslocação para Noroeste, O seguimento da IDA passa para o tópico dedicado.






*Tópico para o seguimento da Tempestade Tropical IDA*


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2015 às 23:25)

O ECM dá um cenário incómodo para o G. Ocidental. A tempestade não é muito forte nem grande. Mas os ventos podem ser bastante fortes localmente:





















O GFS manda a tempestade para perto da costa americana e deixa-a ficar lá pelo menos 5 dias (cenário pouco provável):


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2015 às 13:53)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2015 às 20:06)




----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Mais a 11ª depressão tropical formou-se no Atlântico, deverá evoluir para tempestade tropical:


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2015 às 14:17)

MSantos disse:


> Mais a 11ª depressão tropical formou-se no Atlântico, deverá evoluir para tempestade tropical:



A 11ª depressão fortaleceu-se nas ultimas horas e é agora o 10ª sistema nomeando do ano, o seguimento passa para o tópico dedicado.

Tempestade Tropical JOAQUIN (Atlântico 2015 #AL10)


----------

